# Recipe for DIY CO2



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

I've gotten mixed results with this. I want some CO2 injection to hold me over until I have enough for a paintball CO2 system. So I decided to build a dirt cheap DIY CO2 system. I have all needed equipment for the task, and I just need to get my dad to help me drill the holes and I'll build it! I do need a reliable recipe and a schedule for refilling the reactor so I get a steady amount of CO2 injection. 

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

phoenixkiller said:


> I've gotten mixed results with this. I want some CO2 injection to hold me over until I have enough for a paintball CO2 system. So I decided to build a dirt cheap DIY CO2 system. I have all needed equipment for the task, and I just need to get my dad to help me drill the holes and I'll build it! I do need a reliable recipe and a schedule for refilling the reactor so I get a steady amount of CO2 injection.
> 
> Thank you for your time!!


Heres the recipe I've found most reliable, IMO:

PER 2 Liter Bottle:

1/2 TSP Yeast
1 TSP Baking SODA (not powder)
2 Cups CANE Sugar (not just regular sugar)

Put baking soda and sugar into bottle. Fill up until 4-5 inches from top with warm tap water. Cape, Shake, let sit for now.

Put yeast into a shallow bowl, sprinkle a few pinches of sugar on it, put a few teaspoons of warm water in the bowl. Beat with a fork like a scrambled egg. Let sit 10 minutes. Beat again after 5.

Pour yeast mixture into bottle with sugar, cap and enjoy

I'd suggest redoing this during your weekly water change, but you can probably get 2 weeks out of it. Just watch your drop checker and bubble counter.


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Trickerie said:


> Heres the recipe I've found most reliable, IMO:
> 
> PER 2 Liter Bottle:
> 
> ...


What's the problem with regular sugar?

Thank you!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is a good recipe that I have used in the past
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cts/14453-diy-co2-guide-pictures-recipes.html


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

phoenixkiller said:


> What's the problem with regular sugar?
> 
> Thank you!


There is no problem, cane sugar simply produces better results  Referenced from:

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

In my experience, it's not that complicated. In my 20-gal I use 1/2 c. sugar, 1/2 tsp yeast in a one-liter bottle half-full of warm water. Let it go for a week, then start another one. A week later, re-do the first bottle and so on and so on...........


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is a thread for a DIY recipe. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10071 Its related to the Hagen, but some posts give proportions for litre size as well. I use cane sugar, baking soda, and Fleischmanns Active Dry Yeast ('cuz its cheap and easy to find :hihi Works well, little variations are ok i.e. very hard water _may_ not need as much if any soda. I've added a _little_ more yeast if it seems sluggish.



Trickerie said:


> Heres the recipe I've found most reliable, IMO:
> 
> PER 2 Liter Bottle:
> 
> ...


 

+1 @Trickerie, **and a good variation IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with champagne yeast? I hear it works a lot longer...


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

It does, it's just not as readily available. You basically have to get it from a specialty store


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I just use 2 cups of sugar ("regular" sugar or cane sugar, I've never bothered to distinguish) and 1/2 teaspoon of yeast per 2 liter bottle. I used to add 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda too, but it didn't appear to make any real difference. 

I usually use regular baking yeast. 

Depending on how large your tank is, you may want to have more than one bottle going at a time. Refresh the yeast mixture on a different one each week to keep co2 levels as consistent as possible.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I heat the water on the stove so the sugar dissolves better, then stir it a lot. Then add cool water so it is not too hot. But the recipe is the same.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Yup, I've tried a ton of different recipes, nearly all are the same. Pick one and run with it, you'll be good.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work too make co2 from yeast. Like baking bread.

A simpler method is to use baking soda and vinegar by dripping one into the other
You'll need two containers.
1 gallon of vinegar.
1 container to hold 1 lb of baking soda plus the vinegar

A length of 1/4 inch silicone tubing.
One 1/4 inch valve to control dripping. These can be found on Ebay easily.
Silicone caulk

Advantages are one the parts are assembled the and the silicone has cured, generating co2 is immediate once dripping starts and starting a new batch requires only changing out the exhausted baking soda for new and adding new vinegar.

One disadvantage is it might be just as expensive as using yeast.

On a 47 gallon tank I was able to go almost a month before replacement. This was the first method I used more than 20 years ago. I've been using pressurized co2 now for more than 20 years now.
I've come across other threads discussing this on this forum and elsewhere through Googleing


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Trickerie said:


> Heres the recipe I've found most reliable, IMO:
> 
> PER 2 Liter Bottle:
> 
> ...


I'll be using your recipe for now. Thank you all for replying, I would never have been able to narrow it down without your help!!

I have drilled and siliconed most of the tubing, I'll be putting it together tomorrow I suppose. I'm considering making a video on how to make it, anyone have thoughts on this? Nothing set in stone, just a random idea.


----------

